# Another Snake today. Grassy this time.....



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Went for a stroll today, luckily enough with camera in hand and spotted this beauty. He was/is a Grass Snake and was sunning himself on a fence hidden amongst some brambles but managed a few decent shots. He was a fair size as well and would guess that he was near or fully grown. 8) 

Dont forget to click photo's for much larger and clearer images.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*snake*

where did you snap him/her?

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice looking animal, did you get the chance to see how long he/she is?

Presumably out basking in today's warm weather - helps them move much faster once they are warm - watch out the beetles, small mammals etc around the area! :lol: 

Nice pictures particularly at full size - they are not always easy to capture due to the amazing camouflage they have.

Thanks for showing us all,

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: snake*



teemyob said:


> where did you snap him/her?
> 
> TM


On a very quiet footpath that hardly ever gets trodden on in my little part of Essex, just up the road from where I live.

The Snake was very hard to spot from the distance that I first saw it. I did go out intending to look for snakes but, didn't expect to see one on top of a four foot high post and rail fence. only ever found them in rough ground and amongst rocks and bricks ETC, and often by water as they are very strong swimmers.

I reckon the snake was about three feet long, one of the biggest I've seen. It did bolt when I strayed abit to near, that's when I estimated it's size. It was tasting the air by flicking it's tongue in and out and could obviously detect me.

Steve


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Super pictures, you lucky guy. The last one I saw had been attacked by a dog, but obviously fought back and escaped. Injuries were not too bad and we kept it for a few weeks until it was fit enough to return to the wild.
Gerry


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations on a brilliant result. 
The size of the thorns must have made it rather uncomfortable.

We live near Cannock Chase which is supposed to contain loads of snakes both Grass and Adder but we have yet to see one in 40 years of walking the Chase. 
An occasional fleeting glimpse of Deer, we do see deer often where they aren't supposed to be.
Nearly ran into a Stag on the path during last years rut, rang my bell, but he just stood his ground. 
Frightened the life out of me, didn't know whether to get of my bike and throw it at him or turn and pedal like mad. I chose the latter.

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> Congratulations on a brilliant result.
> The size of the thorns must have made it rather uncomfortable.
> 
> We live near Cannock Chase which is supposed to contain loads of snakes both Grass and Adder but we have yet to see one in 40 years of walking the Chase.
> ...


Yes I thought that about the thorns. Makes you wonder how they deal with them and other such hazards. maybe they don't feel pain like us?

Best time to see them is early in the morning after sun up on a bright day. I have seen most of mine when on early morning fishing trips with no-one else about.

Steve


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice pictures.

We have one resident in the compost heap or thereabouts. Result = no newts, frogs or anything much else in the pond. Next door neighbour hates snakes with a passion and frequently comes across them as well. Might be the same little critter or part of a family


----------

